# My new fishing machine - Stealthcraft UFO



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Finally broke down and bought a boat that fits the bill for chasing fish on the Big River (as well as lots of other places).

I went with Stealthcraft because their boats seem designed from bow to stern to fish. I went with the UFO specifically because I felt it was a great compromise between a drift boat and a sled. I do enjoy back-rowing downstream drifts. Mike and Kory at Stealthcraft were great at listening to what I wanted in a boat and making sure that what I got would fill those needs.





  








20200527_085227




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020


__
1






I caught the fish that is on the side of the boat and also tied the fly. I put it all together with a little Photoshop magic. Stealthcraft did the rest. The skin (veil) is laminated in mold and part of the fiberglass. Not being a sticker of any sort should make it very durable.

I went with the Yamaha 40/30 jet. Less worries about hitting things in the river, or running the shallows with a prop. I'm still breaking it in, but was able to finally open it up and had no trouble getting on step and hitting 23mph with a stiff headwind. I'm sure I didn't have it trimmed 100% optimally. Power tilt with both a hard wired remote as well as two wireless remotes will help with that.





  








Motor_with_hatch




__
Steve


__
Jun 6, 2020












  








20200601_103015




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020








I've spent all of my time so far messing around on the Tippy backwaters. What a beautiful and serene body of water.





  








IMG_20200601_103405_935




__
Steve


__
Jun 3, 2020











  








20200527_110625




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020








I love the walk around design of the boat. Great for wandering around while casting for bass. Also great to not be tripping over seats while trying to land a fish!





  








Walk_around_deck




__
Steve


__
Jun 6, 2020








I went with a removable gear box/seat in the rear to give me flexibility on the interior space. I can take this completely out or lash down a cooler in its place.





  








Lenghwise




__
Steve


__
Jun 6, 2020








I also went with a full starboard tray that runs the length of the boat. I am able to stow two 13'6' centerpin rods and reels on top as well as 4 shorter rods under the tray. The tray will be great for holding the tackle and leaders being used at the moment.





  








20200601_103022




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020








I got many of the bells and whistles. The control panel near the stern provides a central control panel for all. 3 switches for the upgraded River Larry anchor winch are very helpful for trailering and rowing.





  








River_larry




__
Steve


__
Jun 6, 2020












  








20200601_103002




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020








I went with an upgraded LED spotlight on the front which will be great for early starts on the river or late returns. Navigation lights are also LED.





  








20200601_192859




__
Steve


__
Jun 5, 2020








I went with the upgraded trailer with rollers. It sure makes it easy to crank the boat on at the launch after a long day. Just don't unhook the trailer at the launch until the trailer is in the water 

I love being able to wash out the boat and easily drain the water out the back. Drains in the raised floor and the shape of the boat make this easy.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

That’s a sweet boat!!! Congrats


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is really, really, nice. Congrats! Nice choice in motors too, Yamaha makes one of the best.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, you really did it right. Very Nice!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

ESOX said:


> That is really, really, nice. Congrats! Nice choice in motors too, Yamaha makes one of the best.


I'm a big Yamaha fan. Didn't want Mercury. I believe the Mercs in that size are made in China.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Whoa!
Sweet.
Congrats.

I put slides on a trailer and learned to not unhook till in the water....Twice.
No videos ,fortunately.

Man , I know a place to test that rig...


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the pic on the side. Looks awesome


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

very nice Steve


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I’ve been tempted to sell my drift boat and my v-bottom and just go with one of these. Keep us updated on what you think of it!

Mike


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice looking boat Steve!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Super nice and totally jealous


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Can't wait till Steelhead season. Heck might even try Salmon fishing.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

That is so sweet


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Real nice great fishing machine


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Only thing about a Yamaha is let it warm up, like 3 min minimum. All my combustion engines have all been Yamahas from boats to sleds so I’ve learned from experience. Nice boat Steve, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Congrats on a great looking rig, I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.
Mike


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Bad to the bone!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You only live once! 

Bad ass!


----------

